# 942 And Comcast



## davemanfl (May 8, 2005)

I have a 942 and Comcast locals. Now the 942 does not have the cable pass thru like my 522 did. Someone said that i can flip a splitter around and put the 942 out to one input of the splitter and the other input of the splitter i can hook up Comcast. And back feed the rest of the house. Is this true?
Also what Ch. should my 942 be set to on the backfeed ? Right now i use Ch. 80


----------

